# plow for Chevy Silverado



## cthompson (Aug 29, 2008)

I need a plow for a '07 Chevy Silverado that will get pretty heavy use clearing a large parking lot of wet, heavy snow. The atv's we used last year weren't up to the task. Anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks,
Craig Thompson


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

What size is the truck?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Boss V plow or SnoWay V plow will be good.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Is it a half ton or 3/4?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

1/2 ton= 7' 6"- 8' straight blade 
3/4-1 ton= 8'6"- 9'6" V plow


----------



## cthompson (Aug 29, 2008)

*3/4 ton*

Sorry folks, 3/4 ton. Thanks for the suggestions, I'll look into those.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

cali huh im selling an 05 8ft cutis blade with touch pad


----------

